# Heaver Set Up



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

I wanted to get some opinions on my choice for a weight and bait setup.
I have ordered a Penn 525mag w/Hatteras Outfitters Custom Mag Conversion.
The rod i have ordered is a Penn 12ft.Pro Guide Series,rated 4-12oz.
I plan to load the reel with 17lb.mono.Suffix line.
What knot should i use for the shocker knot?
How do i determine the length of the shocker line?
How do you dertermine what lb. test mono to use for a shocker line?
Thanks,clownfish.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i'm not going to get into the knot issue, tres' rigs and knots site is a good starting place. as to leader length, just use the length of your drop + the length from the rod tip to your reel + at least 5 wraps around your reel. i like to use 10 lb of shocker per ounce of weight, eg, 5 0z weight 50 lb shock leader, but i never use more than a 60 lb shocker for surf fishing.
hope this helps
charlie


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

he's basically got ya covered. unless your fishin for cobia or somethin, u can fish the 525 with 20 and still have enough line capacity plus a lil extra to fight fish quicker.

generally speaking, your shock is gonna be either 40 or 50. knots, i'll go ahead and assume since its your first setup you dont know how to double your line, so if not, use a sosin or no-name as the connection, then a 3wraps around the reel and down to the reel is a good length for shock. 

your gonna get 80 different responses, what i just told you along with the post above is where you should start. Good luck its a good setup hope ya catch a few fish


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hatteras this fall*

So i should have no problem with Drum or Stripers fishing with this setup this fall from hatteras?
Thankyou,for the helpful info.
Clownfish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*What NTKG said.......*

About the shock..I use Ande 50lbs....

Learn tie tha Albright when joinin yer runnin line to yer shock..or tha uni-to uni...learn em at nite..learn em when yer sober..when yer drunk 

Don't use them cheap plastic fish finder sleaves...either use a 100-150lbs barrel snap swivel when ya make yer FF...fer yer sinker
Learn ta snell or nail yer hooks to barrel swivel(use 80-100lbs)...

Don't be a snob...but also don't be a Grizwald...when yer headin South....be open ta suggestions from dem locales...most of em won't bite yer head off ,if'n ya ask em an intelligent question...an most of em don't mind sharin tackle tactics...jus don't ask'em where the good honey holes R... 

Good luck..and catch em up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

have you considered braid?it has a lot of advantages.just don't use it if you are going to fish the point!mono is the line of choice there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clownfish said:


> So i should have no problem with Drum or Stripers fishing with this setup this fall from hatteras?
> Thankyou,for the helpful info.
> Clownfish.



no you'll be in great shape buddy


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

clownfish said:


> I wanted to get some opinions on my choice for a weight and bait setup.
> I have ordered a Penn 525mag w/Hatteras Outfitters Custom Mag Conversion.
> The rod i have ordered is a Penn 12ft.Pro Guide Series,rated 4-12oz.
> Thanks,clownfish.


I have that same set up and It works great here in the bay. It seems to handle 8 & bait well and loads easy with 6oz.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jjaachapa said:


> I have that same set up and It works great here in the bay. It seems to handle 8 & bait well and loads easy with 6oz.



that rod handled 8nbait....but IMHO 6 is tha sweet spot...tha's an awesome off tha rack ,rod


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Trustworthy leader knot*

I have used the spder hitch coupled with a grinner for many years both here in the UK and in the US. 

On my side of the pond we use it because we get problems with rocks snagging the sinkers and need a strong connection to pull out, while on your side I need it for the fish!

If you go to my site there are detailed pics of how to tie both the spider hitch in your main line and then how to attach it to the shock leader.

Look under knots for: 'Spider Hitch' and 'Leader knot with Spider hitch.'

Good luck

Neil Mackellow (BB)


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*ThankYou*

Thank you all for your helpful repies.
clownfish


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

You should really checkout Black Beards site,he is the Guru on the Penns and for distance casting. As far as the nylon fish finders use the one with a duolock on them with a bead in front to protect the not at the swivel to leader connection. Or you can use a drop shot set up with mutiple hooks


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*Penn 525 mag/ 20lb.mono*

How many yards of 20lb.mono will a 525mag hold?
Is 20lb.mono commonly used on the 525mag?
Thanks.clownfish.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

THe reel holds 275 yds of standard 15lb test. So I would guess 200 or so. I run 17 on mine for larger fish.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I get 300 of 15 

or 279 of 17

i'd say 245 of 20. never use 20 so 245 is just my guess when ya look @ the diameter of the line.. JAM


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks,Everyone.


----------

